# Suonare la tromba



## etymologist

Ciao a tutti.  Vorrei sapere se è molto diffusa la locuzione colloquiale "suonare la tromba" nel senso di bere alcolici (presumo direttamente dalla bottiglia, quindi la metafora).  Per caso è un'espressione regionale/dialettale?


----------



## tie-break

Ciao,
non penso che sia molto diffusa, personalmente non l'ho mai sentita.
Potrebbe essere un'espressione dialettale...sentiamo gli altri.


----------



## saia

Ciao, anche io non ho mai sentito questa espressione, forse è limitata ad una regione particolare.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Mai sentito a Milano e nemmeno nelle Marche o in Abruzzo.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Mi associo. Mai sentita. Escluderei il Veneto..


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Mai sentita neppure a Belluno (quindi alto veneto, e qui di alcool ce ne intendiamo  ).


----------



## sabrinita85

Neanche nel Lazio.

Edit: ho fatto una sommaria ricerca su internet e non mi sembra di aver trovato nessun risultato che associ il "suonare la tromba" col "bere alcolici".

Dove hai sentito questa espressione Etymologist?


----------



## vikgigio

Mai sentita neanche qui in Campania (e pur non sentendomela di parlare per tutto il sud, vorrei aggiungere che non l'ho mai sentita nelle mie varie peregrinazioni alcooliche dalle mie parti)


----------



## *Vegan*

Mai sentita a Roma o in Abruzzo..


----------



## irene.acler

Escludiamo pure anche il Trentino..mai sentita!


----------



## claudine2006

etymologist said:


> Ciao a tutti. Vorrei sapere se è molto diffusa la locuzione colloquiale "suonare la tromba" nel senso di bere alcolici (presumo direttamente dalla bottiglia, quindi la metafora). Per caso è un'espressione regionale/dialettale?


Mai sentita (e, senza essere affezionata all'alcol, ho viaggiato un po' per tutta Italia...). 
A volte capita di sentire espressioni gergali proprie di un gruppo di persone molto ristretto; ogni gruppo di amici ha il suo idioletto.


----------



## tie-break

claudine2006 said:


> A volte capita di sentire espressioni gergali proprie di un gruppo di persone molto ristretto; ogni gruppo di amici ha il suo idioletto.


 
Penso che sia proprio cosi'  
(Anche perchè le risposte vengono un po' da tutta la penisola ma nessuno l'ha mai sentita come espressione)


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Mai sentita (e, senza essere affezionata all'alcol, ho viaggiato un po' per tutta Italia...).
> A volte capita di sentire espressioni gergali proprie di un gruppo di persone molto ristretto; ogni gruppo di amici ha il suo idioletto.



Concordo anch'io con te, considerando il fatto che non sembra essere un'espressione tipica di una qualche regione d'Italia.


----------



## etymologist

sabrinita85 said:


> Neanche nel Lazio.
> 
> Edit: ho fatto una sommaria ricerca su internet e non mi sembra di aver trovato nessun risultato che associ il "suonare la tromba" col "bere alcolici".
> 
> Dove hai sentito questa espressione Etymologist?



Ciao Sabrinita. Mi risulta di aver sentito quest'espressione in un film, credo con Enrico Montesano nel ruolo di un infermiere, ma non ne ricordo il titolo...


----------



## claudine2006

etymologist said:


> Ciao Sabrinita. Mi risulta di aver sentito quest'espressione in un film, credo con Enrico Montesano nel ruolo di un infermiere, ma non ne ricordo il titolo...


Non per essere malpensante, ma la parola tromba ed il verbo corrispondente si usano in italiano con accezione sessuale. Sei sicuro che non ci fosse nessun doppio senso nascosto?


----------



## etymologist

claudine2006 said:


> Non per essere malpensante, ma la parola tromba ed il verbo corrispondente si usano in italiano con accezione sessuale. Sei sicuro che non ci fosse nessun doppio senso nascosto?




Quest'altro significato lo conosco, ma non mi risulta che si trattasse di quello.


----------



## claudine2006

etymologist said:


> Quest'altro significato lo conosco, ma non mi risulta che si trattasse di quello.


Ok, allora lo scartiamo.


----------



## sabrinita85

etymologist said:


> Ciao Sabrinita. Mi risulta di aver sentito quest'espressione in un film, credo con Enrico Montesano nel ruolo di un infermiere, ma non ne ricordo il titolo...


Uhm... 
Beh, diciamo che non è usata ora. Forse qualche decennio fa sì.

Scommetto che l'espressione è accompagnata da un gesto fatto con la mano in cui il pollice è rivolto verso la bocca e le altre dita sono statiche, un po' ricurve o, si muovono velocemente con moto ondulatorio. Vero?


----------



## etymologist

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm...
> Beh, diciamo che non è usata ora. Forse qualche decennio fa sì.
> 
> Scommetto che l'espressione è accompagnata da un gesto fatto con la mano in cui il pollice è rivolto verso la bocca e le altre dita sono statiche, un po' ricurve o, si muovono velocemente con moto ondulatorio. Vero?




Sì, a quanto mi ricordo è un qualcosa di quella varietà


----------



## claudine2006

etymologist said:


> Sì, a quanto mi ricordo è qualcosa del genere


Non ho ancora capito se si tratta di un'invenzione del comico in questione o di un modo di dire diffuso a Roma e nel Lazio.


----------



## sabrinita85

No, a Roma o nel Lazio non si dice, almeno in questi ultimi anni.
Forse qualche decennio fa, si diceva. Oppure è, appunto, un'invenzione di Montesano.

Io consiglierei di non usarla, perché già detta da un nativo sembra oscura... detta da uno straniero, lo sembrerebbe ancora di più!


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> No, a Roma o nel Lazio non si dice, almeno in questi ultimi anni.
> Forse qualche decennio fa, si diceva. Oppure è, appunto, un'invenzione di Montesano.
> 
> Io consiglierei di non usarla, perché già detta da un nativo sembra oscura... detta da uno straniero, lo sembrerebbe ancora di più!


Ok, grazie per il chiarimento.


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Ok, grazie per il chiarimento.


E di che?!


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> E di che?!


Visto che so che sei di quelle parti, chi meglio di te poteva far luce su questo spinoso tema? 
Scherzi a parte, grazie.


----------

